# Best AM helmet for small heads



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Im looking for a new lid.....Currently use a giro XEN but im finding it far too wide/bulky and with me having a small head 55cm looking like a mushroom. 

Can anyone recommend some decent lids to check out so i can order and take a pick from.

Are the fox flux and recon 661 pretty much identical bulkiness wise or is there better out there in this sort of price range?

Many thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a child size head and wear a Fox Flux in xxs. Works and fits great.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Urge Endur-o-matic. End of story.


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

Have to agree with the Fox Flux...I just bought one and really like the fit and finish of the helmet...


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm just waiting on a flux now ...I've ordered the xs/s size.

Hopefully it won't be as bulky as the current xen I use.


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

J273 said:


> I'm just waiting on a flux now ...I've ordered the xs/s size.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be as bulky as the curragh xen I use.


I liked it much more than that Xen...Seemed to surround my head better and felt smaller


----------

